# It's Spring in Australia



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2016)

Our swans are black but their offspring are not.

Not my work, by the way, so I hope it is OK to post here.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2016)

The bottle brush is flowering and the rainbow lorikeets are having a picnic


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2016)

The koala joeys are emerging from the pouch now that winter is over.
This one was seen in a suburban street at Port Macquarie.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 4, 2016)

Your swans and koalas made me smile this morning. Happy spring to you!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks 4 the pics WG.  A good time to be "Down Under".  That's the time I'd like to visit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2016)

Beautiful pictures Warrigal, I really like the one with the black swans and babies.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 4, 2016)

Very very sweet.  Nice pics.


----------



## Carla (Oct 4, 2016)

Spring is a great time of the year! I know your winters are not quite as harsh as ours but there are signs, just the same. I never saw a lorikeet before, how pretty!


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 6, 2016)

Good pics Warrigal. Summer is definitely on the way............we had the Cicada Serenade here tonight.


----------



## Susie (Oct 6, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Good pics Warrigal. Summer is definitely on the way............we had the Cicada Serenade here tonight.


And no bugs, beetles, or flies yet! Where are they?
Could they all be huddled together, planning their big Xmas surprise? :why:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 6, 2016)

The cockroaches are making an appearance already though.
Pity we can't work out some way to use them for electricity production.
They would be an endless source of low emission, renewable energy.


----------



## Susie (Oct 6, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> The cockroaches are making an appearance already though.
> Pity we can't work out some way to use them for electricity production.
> They would be an endless source of low emission, renewable energy.


Can't stop laughing--truly one of the most creative ideas on this forum!
Just imagine: Cockroach farms; factories; even gated communities! :coolthumb:


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 6, 2016)

Spring looks like it has finally sprung in the Adelaide Hills. We live  on a 5 acre property and get a variety of native birds who visit us to  forage on the insects and seeds especially after DH has mowed the block with ride-on mower. There is usually a trail of different native birds that follow  along behind the ride-on but at a safe distance. 
We have 2 pairs of  Masked Lapwings or Plovers that have been nesting on our block for some  years and they lay their eggs  (2-4) in a small depression on the ground  and 
DH is always careful to give that area a wide berth. The parent  birds are not averse to dive-bombing us if we get too close to their  nest sites.



If you look at Mother bird in the first picture she has multiple legs because the babies go underneath her for safety. The babies are just little balls of downy feathers when they hatch but they sure can run. One or both of the parents are always nearby. DH and I get quite a kick out of watching 'our babies' grow up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice pictures Pera, cute about the multiple legs and the little ones hiding. :love_heart:


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> The bottle brush is flowering and the rainbow lorikeets are having a picnic
> 
> View attachment 32515


Aren't the Rainbow Lorikeets absolutely beautiful. As for the Swan Cygnets what could be cuter than those bundles of fuzz?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 7, 2016)

Lovely photos!  I've been trying to talk husband into going back.  Both times we visited was Nov/Dec and we enjoyed the weather at that time.  Only got too hot a couple of times.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely photos!  I've been trying to talk husband into going back.  Both times we visited was Nov/Dec and we enjoyed the weather at that time.  Only got too hot a couple of times.



The hottest months of the year are usually late January to early February and when it is that hot I spend a lot of time inside with the air conditioner on


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> The cockroaches are making an appearance already though.
> Pity we can't work out some way to use them for electricity production.
> They would be an endless source of low emission, renewable energy.



Oh Warrigal I nearly fell off my chair from laughing so hard about the cockroaches layful:


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 11, 2016)

Lovey photos. Extremely well done!

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 11, 2016)

Beautiful. The colors of the bird are outstanding.


----------

